# UPDATE-Adopted! This boy really needs some help!



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Someone forwarded me some information on a 6 year old male Golden in need. He has lived his life outside, and really could use a break. I know you guys have big hearts, I have networked him to local rescues. Here is what I know...

Booneville, NC. Harley is almost blind, 6yr. old, neutered, Golden Retriever. Owner getting shot record faxed from vet. He's been on and off heartworm meds. Lived outside in a kennel his entire life. Per owner: he would do better in a home w/adults & teens only. He does not like the loudness of small kid's & other animals. Contact: [email protected] or pm me on FB


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Harley is a beautiful boy. I hope he can find the home he needs and deserves.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww this poor boy, Harley is beautiful. 

I too hope he gets the home he deserves. 

Thanks for helping him Goldenmum


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum: Praying that one of the Golden Rescues takes Harley, so he can find a good, loving, home that will treasure him!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

In my experience Harley's are always exceptional dogs! And beautiful. So hoping that he gets the home and love he deserves.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You sure don't take a break! He's absolutely gorgeous.  I hope one of the rescues will take an interest in him.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor boy, I bet he has a ton of love to give, built up from his years outside. I hope he goes to a great new owner Well done for being his guardian angel.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping this boy up and praying he finds the PERFECT home, that will love him and care for him forever!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum: Any news on this boy?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> GoldenMum: Any news on this boy?


Glad you asked Karen, I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for this boy that needs a loving home!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Karen, He has been turned down by two rescues......not sure I got the whole story. TGRR has been talking with his owner, and is trying to get him a behavior evaluation to see if there is any chance they can take him. It breaks my heart, I always wonder if he'd had a loving inside home if he'd be a different dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Thanks for updating. Let us know what TGRR says. Do you know why he was turned down?
Is he on Facebook?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, poor fella!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I think he was turned down due to aggression problems, who knows what he has endured living his life outside. I am sure the fact that he is close to blind hasn't helped either.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry to see that things are not going so well for Harley. With poor or limited vision, he probably feels he needs to be more defensive and hence the aggression. I'm sure a different home would have made a world of difference for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harley*

My heart just breaks for Harley. I'm sure you're right Kathy, with the right home Harley would shine! I'm sure his blindness and living outside has caused him to be fearful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> GoldenMum
> 
> Thanks for updating. Let us know what TGRR says. Do you know why he was turned down?
> Is he on Facebook?


He is listed on NC Dogs for Adoption FB page-

Here's the link-

https://www.facebook.com/pages/North-Carolina-Dogs-for-Adoption/533387253456433

Here's the listing-

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1618840565043445&set=o.533387253456433&type=1


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> I think he was turned down due to aggression problems, who knows what he has endured living his life outside. I am sure the fact that he is close to blind hasn't helped either.


I am guessing the fact that he is almost blind, causes him to be aggressive maybe, I'm sure he's terrified. 

That fact he's lived outside a majority of his life is really sad, he probably hasn't had too much interaction with humans. 

I sure hope he's able to get into Rescue with TGRR. 

Goldenmum as always, thank you for helping.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just wish there was more I could do, don't have a good feeling about this boy.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

How about reaching out to the LA rescue group? I know they took a couple of serious behavioral issue goldens from Oklahoma & have behaviorists they work with. If the local GR rescues won't take him, any chance they can share through the president's distro list & make a case for him?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harley*

My heart breaks for him. I sent Harley to a lady I know if N.C., just in case she mIght know someone for him. Don't really think so, but I had to take the chance.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Is there any more news of Harley?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry, I just got an update today and it is AWESOME!!!! A small rescue group came to access him, and he is not blind, nor aggressive. He doesn't like to be crowded, so needs his space. Anyway, the person (Stacy) who came to evaluate him, took him home to be her boy for GOOD. Welcome home Harley!!!! So glad he was given a great place to get a second chance!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah!! That's my happy news for today. Thanks for the update GoldenMum


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

GoldenMum said:


> I am so sorry, I just got an update today and it is AWESOME!!!! A small rescue group came to access him, and he is not blind, nor aggressive. He doesn't like to be crowded, so needs his space. Anyway, the person (Stacy) who came to evaluate him, took him home to be her boy for GOOD. Welcome home Harley!!!! So glad he was given a great place to get a second chance!


OMG - I'm now in tears - thank you for all you do.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wonderful news!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

goldy1 said:


> OMG - I'm now in tears - thank you for all you do.


I can't take the credit on this one, all I did is network him.....I never had the pleasure to even meet the guy! But, the update made my day!!!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Sat here in tears, first because it looked so bad for him and now happy tears. Goldenmum that's some serious hard work in networking - take the credit !


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

This is great news. That picture says it all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, really happy for this boy. 

I'll update the thread title to adopted.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, that is great news!! Is that him on the bed, it sure doesn't look like he needs his space in that picture!! He looks like he is one happy boy!! I'm happy for you to be able to know that things turned out better than expected.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

KathyL said:


> Wow, that is great news!! Is that him on the bed, it sure doesn't look like he needs his space in that picture!! He looks like he is one happy boy!! I'm happy for you to be able to know that things turned out better than expected.


He sure doesn't, I think it was more the case he needed to be with the right people.... 

He looks very very happy, really glad this turned out so well for him. 
Happy life boy, you deserve it.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Awesome, awesome news!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

KathyL said:


> Wow, that is great news!! Is that him on the bed, it sure doesn't look like he needs his space in that picture!! He looks like he is one happy boy!! I'm happy for you to be able to know that things turned out better than expected.


Yes, think the problem was being kenneled 24/7...that is no life for any pet!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> Yes, think the problem was being kenneled 24/7...that is no life for any pet!


It sure isn't. 

Looks like he's adjusted to living inside really quick and is one very happy boy being spoiled and loved on.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay! What great news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

God Bless you for networking him. I am ECSTATIC for Harley and his family!
This is the best news ever!!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

That is really great news. I was worried about the blind and agressive description that o-one would want him. Lovely photo on the bed.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so happy to see this update! Way to go for networking


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

This is a post I will remember and of course I am a little biased for goldens named Harley who are in rescue.


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

Contact Neuse? Just a thought


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

AnnieVA said:


> Contact Neuse? Just a thought


Neuse was one of the rescues who turned him down, he is now a forever home!


----------

